# Too much Kmeta?



## JDesCotes (May 2, 2014)

Accidentally put in 1tsp to my Skeeterpee instead of 1/2 tsp. 

Will it be ok?


----------



## cintipam (May 2, 2014)

That's impossible to answer without knowing more. Was this at the beginning preyeast? How much skeeter pee are you making? Different answers for diff situations, but in general stir real good a couple times a day to help the meta work it's way out of the wine.

Pam in cinti


----------



## JDesCotes (May 2, 2014)

6 gallon during stabilization and clearing.


----------



## cintipam (May 2, 2014)

That is the best place it could have happened. As usual, if someone with more experience comes along, listen to them, not me. But if it were mine I would stir a couple times for a couple days then leave it be. It will need to sit a while to drop lees anyway, and it will natually lose meta during that time.

What I don't understand is why you feel 1/2 tsp for 6 gals is correct. Do the instructions that came with your meta say to use that much? Mine all say 1/4 tsp for 6 gals.

I guess you can tell I haven't made skeeter pee by my questions. Hoping someone experienced with pee comes along soon tho.

Pam in cinti


----------



## JDesCotes (May 2, 2014)

Instructions on Skeeterpee.com said to add 1/2 tsp at this time. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2014)

1 tsp won't hurt your wine. You will be fine.


----------



## cintipam (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for posting that link! I had fun reading the projects, and will prob give it a try sometime soon.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2014)

Pam, we have the link posted under Special Interest Wines plus some comments from members who have made it.


----------

